# Will it ever finish?!?!



## FishNiX (Nov 26, 2010)

I kinda figured once it got goin' it would be done in no time, but it's takin FOREVER!

Started around 1.070 11/16. Down to 1.022 11/26.

Tastes nice, but not as lemony as I expected. Around 1.050 (11/21) I added the last bit of RealLemon, energizer and nutrient. I'm still whippin and testing daily.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

What is the temp of the wine?


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2010)

Kemp the temp up to at least 65 degrees and let it go. I have had sp finish in 6 weeks and other batches it takes 2 to 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 27, 2010)

A lot of it will depend on what the original yeast was and what condition it was in when added to the batch. Temp, oxygen, and acid levels all play a part in how fast it goes too. Hang in there buddy, you just rewards will soon be realized.


----------



## BobF (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an Elder P that fermented it's hiney off from day one. When I started mine, I put the slurry in a clean bucket and added the P base a little at time (roughly an hour between additions) just like I do when making a yeast starter. I started with about of cup and did larger additions each time.

This thing was fermenting like a beast after the first addition. The slurry was K1V from an edlerberry batch that was racked off at 1005. Temp ~68. I ferment EVERYTHING at 68F ambient and never have a problem. IMO, cooler ferments better preserve delicate aromas ...


----------

